# Sneak peak at Christmas quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'd hoped to get this done in time for Christmas this year, but it isn't going to happen. I haven't had much time to quilt, and the quilting is a bit tedious... but I'm going to love it when it's finished!

I'm stitching all the feathers in the green setting triangles in red, and the rest of the thread is green.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh my goodness...that is simply beautiful. Someone is going to be very happy! Well done! &#9829;


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Very pretty. Love the quilting!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Just beautiful. Is it for a gift or to enjoy yourself?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This one is staying at our house for a change. I'm using wool batting (as I nearly always do in my own quilts). I'd like to make a "set" of christmas quilts, pillows, table runners, for the holidays. They don't have to match, I just want some holiday decor


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Lovely, just lovely....I'd keep it, too!!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I love how you've tied the quilting in with the blocks. Great job.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh my goodness that is beautiful!


----------



## OK Yankee (Oct 30, 2005)

I just got LA. I still haven't turned it on! SOMEDAY maybe I can be as good as you are! That is excellent work!

Yankee


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I haven't learned to quilt that well yet. WOW! Gorgeous!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful work CJ. I would love to see the wholw thibg when you are done.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

That is beautiful, CJ!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you girls . I'll post more pictures of it when I get it done... hopefully next month.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Gorgeous!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I spent yesterday and today quilting on this one, almost halfway done. I just found out I need to get 2 baby quilts made so I need to finish this one up and get it off the long arm


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Do you need to piece the baby quilts? Or do you just need to quilt them?

Anyway, this will be the motivation you need to complete the quilt! Maybe you'll have it done in time for Christmas. It's going to be just beautiful.

My daughter like your boxy star quilt too in the other thread! We both thought the colors were a wonderful selection.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have to piece them too. That's not a problem, I piece pretty fast.

I won't have the above quilt done for Christmas, but thanks!  I should hit the halfway point on it today.

The fabrics for the boxy star quilt were a couple packages of Hoffman Bali Pops.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Amazing! I love it


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I never liked the boxy star pattern until I saw yours. Maybe I'll add Bali Pops to my Christmas list. My husband will probably take the easy way out. Gift certificates are wonderful!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Gretchen, I adore scrappy quilts, they are probably my favorite, but I like "controlled" scrappy. I will generally dump all my scraps on the floor, pick out as many fabrics in the bunch that go together, and use all those, then I will fill in from my yardage stash for things like sashings and borders, making sure some of that is in the blocks as well. 

Bonnies patterns are awesome, but a bit "too" scrappy for me, so I make some adjustments


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

This is just gorgeous artistry!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I am only a few rows shy of being done with this quilt! I hope to finish it within the week. The overhead light in our garage went out so I had to rig up a light to take pictures of it on the long arm. It makes the colors all wonky, but you can see the quilting.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

All I can say is 'OMG.'


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Finally pulled it off the long arm yesterday, just need to bind it .


















The back:


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

You have a real treasure there! Beautiful. I would put it on my bed now even if it is a Christmas quilt.

What's the next project ready to be quilted?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! The scrappy one I posted in another thread (not the Great Granny Along) is next... however I have a couple of commitments to fill first, so it might be a while.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Simply beautiful!


----------

